# Limiting mites in isopod cultures



## tclipse

I have a few mites in my iso cultures, they haven't reached epidemic proportions or anything but I usually see a good 5-10 of them when I open the cultures (obviously, there are more, but not a huge issue so far).... are there any foods or methods that will keep them from getting out of control?


----------



## frogparty

Micron filters on tight fitting lids goes a long way. As does feeding only non mite containing foods


----------



## Pumilo

I'm assuming you mean controlling them now that they are already in there. Try making sure there are leaves in your culture for your isopods to eat. Don't feed anything for a week or so. You isopods will be fine as they will eat the leaves. Your mites will start to get hungry. Now pick a nice flat leaf, moisten it, and put a large, healthy pinch of yeast on it. Wait 12 to 24 hours and check it. I have done this to find hundreds of mites clustered all over the feeding leaf. Do this several nights in a row to remove the vast majority of the mites. 
This will allow you to continue running this culture and feeding out of it until your new, clean culture is producing well.


----------



## frogparty

Most of the mites in my isopod cultures have been detritovore mites that dont impede my isopod production. In fact, the frogs love mites


----------



## Pumilo

frogparty said:


> Most of the mites in my isopod cultures have been detritovore mites that dont impede my isopod production. In fact, the frogs love mites


True, the only real problem here would be possibly some competition for food, so you could feed heavier.
I don't know why this would be, but mites just haven't seemed to hit plague proportions when they have gotten into my isopod cultures, whereas the same species seems to eventually overtake a springtail culture. Maybe isopods eat their eggs keeping them under control?


----------



## Boondoggle

Yeah, that is odd. I've never thought about it, but I have to jump through hoops to keep mites out of my flies. I have springtail and isopod cultures on the ground underneath them and mites have never effected production in those one way or another so as I can tell.


----------



## tclipse

Pumilo said:


> I'm assuming you mean controlling them now that they are already in there. Try making sure there are leaves in your culture for your isopods to eat. Don't feed anything for a week or so. You isopods will be fine as they will eat the leaves. Your mites will start to get hungry. Now pick a nice flat leaf, moisten it, and put a large, healthy pinch of yeast on it. Wait 12 to 24 hours and check it. I have done this to find hundreds of mites clustered all over the feeding leaf. Do this several nights in a row to remove the vast majority of the mites.
> This will allow you to continue running this culture and feeding out of it until your new, clean culture is producing well.


This is exactly what I'm doing now, I threw some extra half-decayed leaves and cardboard in there earlier today... I don't know how many mites I'll actually be able to get rid of as there aren't many to begin with, but I figure it's worth a try. Either way, they've been present for a couple of months and haven't taken off, so I doubt they'll reach plague proportions anytime soon.


----------



## Froggyplush

I searched for mites I was wondering if many people use them for food source on a regular basis


----------



## Pumilo

Froggyplush said:


> I searched for mites I was wondering if many people use them for food source on a regular basis


Pumilio seem to love mites. Ours will pass over springtails to suck up mites before going back to eat springtails and flied once they can't find any more mites. Mites are Pumilio candy!


----------



## Froggyplush

Thanks info very helpful


----------



## DendroRachel

I ordered some white isopods online and i just noticed a couple days ago that they also have mites and another type of bug in there (looks like maybe grey springtails?). they all seem to be getting along just fine... this is the first time I've cultured isopods. I've had them since beginning of october and haven't fed out yet but i think i will soon. I'm trying the leaf with yeast trick for a few days to minimize the mites - I just don't want them to get in my FF cultures... mite paper in the mail on its way!


----------

